# The Need to Know



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Hey I'm Samantha, but just call me sam, I'm in my junior year of high school up here in NY. I mostly shoot NFAA and I love it and everyone I shoot with, we have way to much fun :shade: can't wait to see everyone back in Louisville! I also hunt, fish, and whatever you do outdoors.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Tim...Uhh I'm a freshman at my school and I know a lot about archery.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey everyone, Im Joe, Im 15 live in Bend, Oregon.

I work/shoot for at a shop here, called Dels Archery Den.

I do some guiding in Alaska when I have time.

I can tell you anything you might be interested about myself and all my sponsors products.

JOE CIMA


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Hello my name is AJ and I AM an outdoor aholic :tongue: 
Im a senior in high school in western Montana. I do alot of 4-H shooting with archery and pistol, got a few trophies in that and had a state archery record for a few years till it got busted :wink: 
Trying to get a job at the sports shop workin on bows which would be awesome!
Not much of the big archery tourney shooter because I spend more time focussed workin on my pistol shootin to try and get to some Olympic quilifiers and get sponserships :wink: 
After I graduate im headin town to the American Wilderness Leadership School to work on building my guiding skills so I can be a guide or a camp jock at least and maybe get a job with Will Primos some day :tongue:
Then probably in 2007 Im going to pistol train most of my time and maybe go to school for welding.


----------



## xtecshooter89 (Jul 14, 2004)

*....*

My names Don, I am 16 am a Junior at my highschool. I live in New Jersey Outside of Philadelphia. I shoot any type of archery but mainly stick to Field and indoors. This coming outdoor season I will be trying some of the F.I.T.A. shoots. I Shoot an Ultra Elite with Doinker Stabs and V-bars, copper john sight, Infinity rest, and Winners Choice Strings.


----------



## loper28 (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm Blake i'll be 16 in october. I shoot nfaa field, nfaa indoors, And all types of fita. I live in south jersey in Cape May,NJ. I love to shoot and i work at the local shop where i've worked at for 3 years now. I can do pretty much any thing with a bow and love to tinker. Nice to meet everybody. :teeth:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hello everyone...

I am Brian Barnes I am 16 a Junior at Lawrence Academy (a very small private school in North Eastern NC...) I want to attend Georgetown University for a degree in International Politics w/ concentrations in Security Studies... I shoot a Hoyt UltraElite for 3-D... i also primarily shoot 3-D but am spreading out to other forms... I am also one of the people that PMed to try and get this here... (in fact part of my PM is what is typed under the forum name...) And if anybody ever needs ANYTHING or has a problem with ANYTHING do not hesitate to ask me for help... I am glad to do anything that i am able to do... and if i cannot do anything i will call someone that can... but anyway enough about me...


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Well most ya'll know me, but for those of you that don't.........
I'm Nichole and I'm 14. I LOVE archery. I have been shooting since I was 3. Also my family owns an archery shop, and my dad is the inventor of the STS. I help work with both businesses.
I shoot for Bowtech, and this year I was honored enough to receive 3rd place shooter of the year in ASA Youth Class. Next year I will be moving up to the Women's Open class. I hope to someday be pro in 3D and hunting. But for me 3D comes before everything but God. If ya wanna know anything else, just ask. :shade:


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

well Im dan im 17 been shooting since I was 4. Im no one special. I have zero sponserships and im not a prostaff. I WISH I could be those but im not and I have to accept it. I absolutly love bowhunting and all archery. Anything else just pm me... O yeah and thanks man for getting this forum goin...I appologize but I forgot your name


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

dynatec15 said:


> well Im dan im 17 been shooting since I was 4. Im no one special. I have zero sponserships and im not a prostaff. I WISH I could be those but im not and I have to accept it. I absolutly love bowhunting and all archery. Anything else just pm me... O yeah and thanks man for getting this forum goin...I appologize but I forgot your name


Way to keep it real buddy :teeth: 

No offence to yall but the pro shooters i shoot with are just really stuck up sept for a few so Im kinda glad i dont kick in that crowd :wink:


----------



## Cait (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey guys!

My name's Caitlyn and im a junior?? in high school. I dont really know what you call it down in the states, but up here we just call it grade 11. Ive been shooting since i was about 7. I started competing in FITAs and that sort of thing when i was 12 and have been doing it ever since. I started hunting a few years ago but the only thing i've shot so far is a lot of dirt...kind of sad but true. I shoot recurve for target and compound for hunting and 3D. hmm what else... i love being outdoors, camping and backpacking are awsome. I'm also a dancer and play the sax. That's all i can think of now. If you wanna know anything else just ask!


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

hi everybody my names ian.... Everybody: hi ian.. i have a very big problem im addicted to hunting...
im a freshman at bedford high school in south east michigan. i love to shoot. there is nothing special about me. im just normal. i lead a normal life.(get up go to school, come home shoot my bow. repeat next day) :teeth:


----------



## 3.0l (Jul 31, 2005)

i know some of you shorties..but you might not know me...

i'm Ryan,21 years old, and i'm currently attending TCC college and a fire fighter here locally...i compete heavily on the state and regional level in both IBO and ASA as well as moving to indoors and fita next year in tradtional/longbow class...

i'm young or old...depending...if you ask the folks in my class that i normally shoot in...i'm still in diapers lol


----------



## lefthandbowdood (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey, I am Cameron, I am a Sophmore in High School in Kansas. I shoot recurve, FITA NAA. I shoot a KAP Winstar with Focus limbs, it is a great bow, and i am extremely pleased with it :smile: .


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello, my name is Matt. I am currently a sophomore at the University of Missouri-Rolla. I am studying to become a chemical engineer (so I can afford this sport). I get to hunt in the famed "West Central Illinois" and have good success.


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

AJ008 said:


> Way to keep it real buddy :teeth:
> 
> No offence to yall but the pro shooters i shoot with are just really stuck up sept for a few so Im kinda glad i dont kick in that crowd :wink:


 I sure am sorry those Pro shooter are like that. I am blessed enough to know most of the Mathews Pro Shooters. You should try to meet some of them. Grade A people.  Super nice, and always willing to give advice.


----------



## akhunter3 (Aug 24, 2005)

hi y'all,
I'm Jon, i'm fifteen and a Sophomore (man, already, what happened to JHS?) at Bartlett High in Anchorage, AK. Been shooting *roughly* two years and I'm lookin' to gear up and start shooting tourneys, maybe pick up a sponsor or two if possible....we'll see, no bow shops near me :embarasse 
And my first (bow) hunting trip' this fall ended when I blew a perfect spot-n-stalk on a bull caribou (it's all the tundra's fault, just so dang flat!).....just waiting for next year! :wink: 




~AK~


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

hey, i'm cam, i'm 16 years old and live in minnesota. i've been shooting bows for 4 years. i'm not sponsored and i dont do any target shooting. just the average kid. i love to hunt with bow, shotgun and muzzleloader. on my free time i also like to skate and ride 4wheeler. if you search around the forums you can find a few pics of me....i think theres one in the hottest male archer thread for the ladies hah. otherwise i can always post some up

cam


----------



## ill_hoyt_ya (May 14, 2005)

hey, im dylan, i hunt a ton, fish a ton,and thats about it. im a freshmen in missoula, MT. I do a lot of 3-d compitition and hunting. ive done well in 3-d and harvested 5 things with my bow(s). this is my 2nd year of hunting with my bow. Im not sponsored but got connections to get good deals!! my equipment is below. see ya> going mtn. goat hunting!


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

earnhardt86 said:


> I am currently attending Purdue University, and i am one of the people that sent of an email to admin to get this place runnin (thanks for everyone who did).



What program are you in? I'm a professor at Purdue Cal.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> I sure am sorry those Pro shooter are like that. I am blessed enough to know most of the Mathews Pro Shooters. You should try to meet some of them. Grade A people.  Super nice, and always willing to give advice.


I second STS... I know a lot of the people that are on the pro staff with hoyt, mathews, pse. Most of them are really great people and fun to be around... also a great resource to learn tricks that they have picked up over the years... but some (very few) have a bad rep. but that is just a handfull of them and most of them are REALLY nice...


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

my name is Jack. I am a sophmore at Marquette HS<a private cathloic school> in norhtern Il. I work at a proshop about five miles from my house. I shoot mainly FITA and NAA sanctioned shoots no Naa field though. I am just starting to shoot Nfaa shoots. I shoot a noyt ultraelites. At the end of the scoreing season for the NAA i finished about 7th on the Jr. Usat list in the Cadet male compound. If you have any tech. or form ?'s dont hesitate to shoot me over a pm and ask.


----------



## xringshooter7 (Aug 29, 2005)

my name is Jack. I am a sophmore at Marquette HS<a private cathloic school> in norhtern Il. I work at a proshop about five miles from my house. I shoot mainly FITA and NAA sanctioned shoots no Naa field though. I am just starting to shoot Nfaa shoots. I shoot a noyt ultraelites. At the end of the scoreing season for the NAA i finished about 7th on the Jr. Usat list in the Cadet male compound. :shade: If you have any tech. or form ?'s dont hesitate to shoot me over a pm and ask.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

my name is jay arnold, im a junior at greene county tech, i love all things archery, and paintball, i have been shooting 3d for 2yrs, i hope to go for a masters degree in engineering at u of a, and if any of yall want to talk to me, my email is [email protected] , also im always on msn so hollar at me sometime :shade:


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

My name is Makeda. I'm a senior is high school and couldn't be more excited to graduate. Other than hunt and shoot 3D's, I dance. I'm on drill team and dance company at school. I've been shooting since I was about 12 and dancing since I was three. Get me in the outdoors and i'm the happiest girl alive.


----------



## 87Missouri (May 23, 2005)

Whats up everybody, I'm Clayton...umm I'm from St. Louis, Missouri, 18, and a senior in highschool(can't wait to be out of that liberal hell hole haha). Nobody in my family hunts or shoots for that matter period, but I got into hunting/archery at the same time about 4 years ago when a neighbor up the street gave me his old bow. Let me tell you, it was all down hill from there! Now I've got a couple shotguns, a muzzleloader, and new bow. The last two years during the fall my family sees very little of me cause I'm out doing some kind of hunting for fishin...
Next year I hope to go to Clemson University in South Carolina...that is if I get an Army ROTC scholarship


----------



## shoff14 (May 2, 2005)

Guess I will post something in here. My name is Joel. Seems like I am an old one here at 20, well for a couple of weeks at least :teeth: . I really don't know what class level i am, would have been a Junior in mechanical engineering technology at Purdue this year, but for several reason I am currently going to Ivy tech community college for CNC programming and Machine tool and working. Maybe when I have money, I can go back and finish my MET degree. I have been in archery since I was about 12 or so. Haven't shot a hole lot the last two years, MET was my life. I bought a new bow this year, and have been shooting 3-4 times a week and recently purchased a target bow for the winter. And I can bet I am the only person on this forum that is engaged .


----------



## shishka (Jul 12, 2005)

Sup guys and gals, my name's Adam I am 17 and a senior (06' rocks). I shoot recurve and recurve only (I saw Bambi and it haunts me to this day). I have been shooting for 8 years with no plans to stop. :star:


----------



## buckhunter08 (Nov 9, 2005)

hey, my names jason. i live in fishersville, virginia and im the ibo state champ. Im 16 and go to wilson memorial high. i like to shoot hunt fish go mud boggin pretty much anything outside.


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey, Im Tyler. Im 17 years old and in my junior year of high school out here in California. I go to Oak Ridge High School outside of Sacramento. 

Been shooting for about 3 years, and am a staff shooter for Sierra Mountain Archery. 

I shoot pretty much everything except unmarked. 

I dont really do anything else thats cool lol


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Hey Guys!*

I'm Lizzy. I'm a sophmore in highschool and I shoot competitive target archery in compound release division. One of these days I'll be good enough with the recurve so that I can shoot competitions with that, but not yet.


----------



## TXvapor300 (Nov 12, 2005)

*hey guys*

My name is Ryan, im a freshman at concordia university in Austin, Texas. I have been shooting for about 3 years now, haven't gotten into the whole competitive aspect of archery just been a pure hunter. anything else just ask me.


----------

